# Where to catch live bait....mullet...



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

Haven't been on here in awhile, or even been able to fish for that matter.......I'm going to be done there the second week of July and staying for a couple of weeks. I plan to fish as much as I can. Going to hit the surf, piers and MI Jetty. Usually in the in the Aug and Sept I can catch my bait from the surf with my cast net, but I'm not sure this time of year. I'll be in Ocean Lakes and would like to know where the best and most convenient place would be to catch bait. Any advice or help with this is greatly appreciated. Also, what would be recommended for this time of year....mullet, shrimp, etc...My understanding is that July things slow a bit....Again, thanks for any tips


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

By the time you arrive in July, you should have no problem catching mullet in the surf just as you have done in the later months.......we have started to see schools popping up here and there the last few weeks off Springmaid. The bait should be in steady within the next few weeks......


----------



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks Rocco. Really appreciate the info. Haven't been down since Dec. and I'm really getting itchy to wet a line.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Caught this in Oceanlakes last Nov along with 125 more in 4 days. Fishing is tough because of the crowds. You have to be real early or after dark this time of year. Best fishing is in October- November


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

July is great fishing on the right day. mullet will just be starting to run,
Lots of flounder will be around along with slot drum. Slow fishing for bottom critters with lots of sharks around. 

You will able to catch mullet and pinfish in the main lake in ocean lakes, also plenty of flounder in that lake.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> View attachment 19041
> 
> 
> Caught this in Oceanlakes last Nov along with 125 more in 4 days. Fishing is tough because of the crowds. You have to be real early or after dark this time of year. Best fishing is in October- November


Ignore this loudmouth, he can't even pretend to help anyone without attempting to brag about thr one good fish he caught all of last year. 





























Most of the fish above were caught on mullet between April and December when the best fishing is


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> July is great fishing on the right day. mullet will just be starting to run,
> Lots of flounder will be around along with slot drum. Slow fishing for bottom critters with lots of sharks around.
> 
> You will able to catch mullet and pinfish in the main lake in ocean lakes, also plenty of flounder in that lake.


I sure didn't know there were flounder in any of the lakes at Ocean Lakes. Wish I had known when we used to stay there every year. I thought they were strictly freshwater.


----------



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

I thought all the lakes/ ponds in Ocean Lakes were freshwater as well. Also, thought they were catch and release. I'll have to look into that. I have done well down past the Holiday Inn section of Ocean lakes. Usually later in the evenings...But, again, it's usually a bit later in the year. Does anyone know where there may be more structure in that area?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

All lakes in Oceanlakes are fresh water ' there are no flounder in any of them & as far as RJ is concerned you got a big month on the internet! Say it to my face you little Scumbag & you'll be missing a few teeth! 
Internet Rambo name a place you wise ass punk!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Haven't been on pier and surf for a few years...Who is internet Rambo...I use to get in those battles with people but now I mellowed out..( I think ) flytinguy...are you living down here now??? keep up the catchopcorn:


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> All lakes in Oceanlakes are fresh water ' there are no flounder in any of them & as far as RJ is concerned you got a big month on the internet! Say it to my face you little Scumbag & you'll be missing a few teeth!
> Internet Rambo name a place you wise ass punk!


You are actually quite wrong. I have caught flounder in the large lake in Ocean lakes, as well as in Lakewood.
Flounder can actually live in fresh water. 
You are still just a keyboard warrior, always a braggard. I don't know half of what some of the real fishermen out there know but at least i will always know more than you lol.
Of the many people i have met from the forum, most would agree with me that you really have no idea what you're saying and that you are an ass

Say anything to my face and I'll just have to laugh, You aren't worth another second of my time.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Ignore this loudmouth, he can't even pretend to help anyone without attempting to brag about thr one good fish he caught all of last year.
> 
> View attachment 19049
> 
> ...


Your attitude is exactly what makes MB look trashy. Just enjoy the fishing.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

wvdave107 said:


> I thought all the lakes/ ponds in Ocean Lakes were freshwater as well. Also, thought they were catch and release. I'll have to look into that. I have done well down past the Holiday Inn section of Ocean lakes. Usually later in the evenings...But, again, it's usually a bit later in the year. Does anyone know where there may be more structure in that area?


Yeah flounder are in there, last i went was quite a while ago, not sure on catch and release but I don't eat many flounder from run off drainage lakes anyways.

The holiday inn area has rocky bottom that is only really good for weakfish and trash fish, I've surf fished there plenty and off a boat a couple times, know better places to fish
Fish where the lakes drain into the ocean, natural ambush spot for predator fish. Any spot can hold fish, You just need to read the beach at low tide and find holes. Don't worry about casting far.
Most fish worth catching tend to stay close in


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

bluefish1928 said:


> Your attitude is exactly what makes MB look trashy. Just enjoy the fishing.


Myrtle Beach will always be trashy. Just enjoy the rather poor fishing


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

RJ you wouldn't believe the PM's I get from your so called friends that tell me your such a dick & a smart ass. These people are people you have fished with so it tells me just what kind of person you really are. If I don't know what I'm doing I wonder why Orvis, Bass Pro, Pawleys Ourdoors to name a few have asked me to work for them? And Ned from the outpost just bought $200 worth of my flies and wants me to do a few demos at the shop. I may not know all the spots but now I own a home down here It won't take me long. 
Can't wait to meet you face to face!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Bless your heart.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Can't we all just fish, drink beer and get along. Doubt anyone is filling restaurants with your catches. This is all comrodere. We are here to help each other out.


----------



## JLOVE (Feb 17, 2012)

How about a duel to the death on the south jetty. Winner takes the loser's fishing gear, women, and pickup truck respectively


----------



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

I might be speaking from a 22 year old's perspective...but if you have a woman at my age...you rarely have nice gear opcorn:


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> RJ you wouldn't believe the PM's I get from your so called friends that tell me your such a dick & a smart ass. These people are people you have fished with so it tells me just what kind of person you really are. If I don't know what I'm doing I wonder why Orvis, Bass Pro, Pawleys Ourdoors to name a few have asked me to work for them? And Ned from the outpost just bought $200 worth of my flies and wants me to do a few demos at the shop. I may not know all the spots but now I own a home down here It won't take me long.
> Can't wait to meet you face to face!


I heard that he likes men as well.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Elgreco said:


> I heard that he likes men as well.


Nah, I don't have any freinds though


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Nah, I don't have any freinds though


Here is one more.....


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

And that's how you catch mullet ladies and gentleman. Man I never realized this forum was getting so rough lol


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Fishing is not that hard. A lot of nasty fisherman out there. I try to stay away from them. Go get um guys.


----------



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

Did anyone actually answer your question? You say you're in ocean lakes, I've never fished there. You can catch mullet in the swashes if you're unable to get past the breakers in the surf. There is a swash at family kingdom, and a few others. I always go to that one. If I am desperate for bait, I hit arrowhead road and catch mullet on the little creek down near the hotels. I think the previous comment was right, though. There should be a ton of mullet in the surf in the next few weeks.


----------



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks Killa. Yeh I'll be in Ocean Lakes. I'll hit the surf in the evenings when the crowds thin out. I know last week of Aug. first week of Sept. mullet were all over and very easy to catch in the surf. Just not sure when they start showing up. Thanks again for the info. I'll look around and see what I can find. Saw your location as Surfside. Anything happening on the pier? I'll hit that a few mornings too.


----------

